# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Lots of New Samsung Models , Vodafone Smart 7 and more inside .

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [29 JULY 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
Did you see eMMC Pro V1.09 ? الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	Samsung G532F eMMC Dump#	Samsung G532F eMMC Pinouts#	Samsung G532G eMMC Dump#	Samsung G532G eMMC Pinouts#	Samsung J110G  eMMC Dump	 [ World First ]#	Samsung J110G eMMC Pinouts	 [ World First ]#	Samsung J200G  eMMC Dump#	Samsung J200G eMMC Pinouts#	Samsung J200GU  eMMC Dump	 [ World First ]#	Samsung J200GU eMMC Pinouts 	 [ World First ]#	Samsung J200M  eMMC Dump#	Samsung J200M eMMC Pinouts#	Vodafone Smart 7 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ] [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	Vodafone Smart 7 eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ] [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]  You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Assem0101

شكرا جزيلا

----------

